
Schrödinger's cat caught on quantum film - ghosh
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26111-schrodingers-cat-caught-on-quantum-film.html#.U_7H3MWSySo
======
jgeorge
Obligatory link to epic Schrödinger's Cat poem from The Straight Dope, for
those who haven't seen it before.

[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/113/the-story-of-
sc...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/113/the-story-of-
schroedingers-cat-an-epic-poem)

